# 64 VW Bus



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm trying to teach my self the ins and outs or should I say the ups and downs of air ride. I have all my suspensions pieces already and looking to buy the Auto Pilot Digital air management system. I'm going to run 1/2" lines and the kit comes with a 5 gallon tank and I want to go to a 2 1/2 or 3 gallon tank. My question is The tank that the kit comes with has 1/2" ports the tank I want has 3/8" npt ports. Sorry for being a total n00b, but the kit tank doesn't say if they are npt ports or not? Does anyone sell a 2 1/2 or 3 gallon tank that will work with all the fittings from the kit? I plan on buying my kit from airassisted.com this week or next week. Thanks for helping out a real n00b.  

Here are some pics:









The new suspension 6" of lift


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Sep 4 2007, 11:45 PM~8717528
> *I'm trying to teach my self the ins and outs or should I say the ups and downs of air ride. I have all my suspensions pieces already and looking to buy the Auto Pilot Digital air management system. I'm going to run 1/2" lines and the kit comes with a 5 gallon tank and I want to go to a 2 1/2 or 3 gallon tank. My question is The tank that the kit comes with has 1/2" ports the tank I want has 3/8" npt ports. Sorry for being a total n00b, but the kit tank doesn't say if they are npt ports or not? Does anyone sell a 2 1/2 or 3 gallon tank that will work with all the fittings from the kit? I plan on buying my kit from airassisted.com this week or next week. Thanks for helping out a real n00b.
> 
> *


u dont wanna go no lower then a 5 gallon tank. smaller tank means you wont get a lot of air time. if u go with a 3 gallon tank you wont get ur van even in the air all the way around. you'll have to weight for ur tank to refill to get the rest of the way up. just about all tanks are fine with ur fittings. if anything go with a bigger tank or another 5 gallon for more play time :cheesy: and if im not mistakin the autopilot ones not the great


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet haha never seen one


----------



## [email protected] Lift (Aug 14, 2007)

The port sizes are NPT. You will need to run a 1/2in male npt to 3/8 female npt bushing to fit the fittings. If you have any more questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but I'm limited on space :uh: the place for my tank is 27"w x 14 1/2d x 12h. It is a camper and there is not much space except under my rear seat. I'm not looking for play time but I would want it to go from all the way down to all up on a tank of air. I know of some other bagged buses one is running shockwaves in the front and bags in the rear 3 gallon tank. the other all 4 bags 2 1/2 tank. I have done searches an the net and haven't really found any bad reviews on the Auto Pilot. 
This is the tank I was thinking about:










> *YOU ARE LOOKING AT A POLISHED ALUMINUM AIR TANK 3 GALLONS 8 PORT. (5 OF THE PORTS ARE 3/8 NPT 3 PORTS ARE 1/4). THIS TANK MESSER 23 LONG X 7 1/2 TALL X 6 WIDE.*


I was wondering if I run 1/2in male npt to 3/8 female npt bushing like you said how much will I be restricting the air? If it is not too much that is fine. I'm just trying to find the happy medium, they sell the kit either 1/4" or 1/2" and I thought 1/4" would be too slow. I was also looking for the single wire to the dash for all the controls.


----------



## [email protected] Lift (Aug 14, 2007)

The bushings will restrict the air flow a little, but not enough to tell a difference.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool, I think thats the way I'm going to go.


----------



## [email protected] Lift (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as the Auto Pilot, it is a great setup most of the issues we see are installation.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if space is a issue get a 5 gallon slim tank. i had 2 of them in my hearse under the casket floor when i first got it. should be perfect for what u want and still give u enough air.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks like the slim 5 gallons are 34" long, I've only got 27" between my seat brackets


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if ur modifying everything else why not do the seat brackets :dunno: or put it under the bus :0


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

put a regular 5 gallon tank in your engine compartment. where did you buy that front beam at?? i used to be all into vw's but i gave up on them.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Will not fit I got 2 battery's and the compressor is going back there. The beam came from Wagenswest.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some updated pictures

Drilled out spot welds of the upper shock mount









Cleaned up ready for welding the upper bag mount and moving upper shock mount









Here is the engine area in the rear









The comp is going right there on the left next to the 2nd battery


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

oh boy, this is gonna be a sweet thread! :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

really thats a decent bus. going to need to lose them running boards... :biggrin:


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

I've already broke my step off once. :biggrin: I'll still roll with it if it goes it goes. :cheesy: I'll be working on the bus all day today. I'll hopefully have the entire front end removed today. :uh: My goal is to have this done for a show on Fremont st. in Las Vegas Oct 6th.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Down to the spindles:









Out with the front beam.  









Pretty soon stuff will be going in not out. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Good to see you on here. Man I had been contemplating air for a minute I was gonna bag my single cab. Im selling it so I decided fuck it but Im probably gonna bag a double cab if the deal works out. 
That bag beam set up is nice though.

get with deluxed on the samba he just did his a while back. dont know how he set up his tank though.




> Thanks alot. I actually got it to sit lower than it is in the pics. I have 6inch dropped spindles and I notched the i.r.s arms for the bags in the rear. The Beam sits on the ground and the rear trans craddle is may be half an inch on the ground. I hope to get back to work on it soon. It has been a busy year. Thanks again. Steven[/b]



































Pauly ran a whammy in his singlecab said fuck it and did hydros.











one of the first bagged busses ever back in the day was this one from the bay area. This fucker was bad too bad it went to France. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUoQV67qTWc&NR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Skim you are all over the place :roflmao: I don't post much at all of at the Samba the SHN's drive me crazy I stick to the SBS. I checked out deluxed's stuff, lot of work in that bus. I'm not cutting mine up that much, no tubs or anything , my plans are to switch the front tires from 195/50's to 165/45's. I do some long road trips so I still need to keep some drive ability. I had nate keep the front beam at 4" he said he'd go to 5" if I wanted but the ride would be stiff as hell.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Sep 9 2007, 07:36 AM~8750032
> *Skim you are all over the place :roflmao:  I don't post much at all of at the Samba the SHN's drive me crazy I stick to the SBS. I checked out deluxed's stuff, lot of work in that bus. I'm not cutting mine up that much, no tubs or anything , my plans are to switch the front tires from 195/50's to 165/45's. I do some long road trips so I still need to keep some drive ability. I had nate keep the front beam at 4" he said he'd go to 5" if I wanted but the ride would be stiff as hell.
> *


yeah man, Im a lowrider too so you know how that goes. I like to keep the same name on both sites. The 165x45 will really give you some clearance plus get you down without tubs. Cant believe how much smaller they are than the 195x50!


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

whats a good vw forum. im kinda getting into the idea of getting a bus. thanks. 

oh and sick bus man. cant wait to see it done on air


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

For lowered buses
For Stock height and some lowered buses
For Everything VW <----go here for classified ads also.


I'm almost at the point of installing. Not much time during the week but this weekend I'm putting in long hours to try to get this thing done.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Updated pictures from today:
Rear bag mounts welded in.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Got my air management ordered yesterday. Thanks Kevin at Airassisted.com for getting it out same day. Set to be delivered on Friday so I can work all weekend.


----------



## CaddySeville (Jul 29, 2006)

sweet bus man
keep us updated


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

DAMN the bus is sick! MAkes me wanna get a vw now....


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Got more finished today.
front beam in


















My plans have changed on how I'm going to install the air management kit because the harness that came with the Auto Pilot Digital doesn't allow you to mount the manafolds very far from the CPU. :uh: I really didn't want to get into cutting and splicing the wires.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Sep 22 2007, 05:49 PM~8848558
> *Got more finished today.
> front beam in
> My plans have changed on how I'm going to install the air management kit because the harness that came with the Auto Pilot Digital doesn't allow you to mount the manafolds very far from the CPU. :uh:  I really didn't want to get into cutting and splicing the wires.
> *


Looking good so far bro. Keep us updated. I might have to bag my bus in the future.This is good inspiration. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 05:19 AM~8749729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:49 PM~8848558
> *
> My plans have changed on how I'm going to install the air management kit because the harness that came with the Auto Pilot Digital doesn't allow you to mount the manafolds very far from the CPU. :uh:  I really didn't want to get into cutting and splicing the wires.
> *


You can get longer DSL cable. There available at any PC store.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

is that the lit airkewled sells? nice bus keep up teh good work my next project will be a aircooled vw on bags


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Sep 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8858826
> *You can get longer DSL cable. There available at any PC store.
> *


I'm talking about the harness that goes from the brain to the manifolds its like 18". :uh:


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Mounted the compressor on the bracket I made and had it welded in so no holes in the wheel well and the intake is close to the vent for cooler fresh air.
: 









We also welded up the top shock mount. I have about 1/16 to an 1/8 of an inch of clearance between the axle tube and the shock dust cap. see the angle difference. 

Before:









After:











Is there a trick to pulling out the air line after I push it in? Or once its in its in. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if you mean to pull the line back out, you push the outer ring in with your fingers and the line should be able to pull back out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 12:55 AM~8965782
> *if you mean to pull the line back out, you push the outer ring in with your fingers and the line should be able to pull back out.
> *


That's it. Sometimes, that shit is not too forgiving. *Ouch*


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Good work, gettin it done!


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Update with pics.

Got the spindles, brakes, front brake lines (new stainless), and just finger tighten wheels. 









4" narrowed front end. 









Air management stuff under my rear seat.









Manifolds in the corner with the brain


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Oct 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8973676
> *Update with pics.
> 
> Got the spindles, brakes, front brake lines (new stainless), and just finger tighten wheels.
> ...


good job man!


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Everything is in and working. I'm getting 4" of lift in the front and only 1 1/2 to 2" in the rear. I think this has to do with the torsion bars in the rear when I air up it preloads the torsions. I've got pictures I'll post later. Also with the manifolds mounted inside they are loud as hell! :0 I was thinking of putting fittings on and running some lines that dump out under the car will that be ok?


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

yes, you can do that.


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

What size are the fittings for the blow off on the Air Lift manifolds? They look smaller like 1/4".


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hudman_@Oct 15 2007, 09:00 AM~9003539
> *Everything is in and working. I'm getting 4" of lift in the front and only 1 1/2 to 2" in the rear. I think this has to do with the torsion bars in the rear when I air up it preloads the torsions. I've got pictures I'll post later. Also with the manifolds mounted inside they are loud as hell! :0  I was thinking of putting fittings on and running some lines that dump out under the car will that be ok?
> *


On my old bug we just took the torsion bars completely out of the rear and got good lift and lay with no problems. Never tried it on a bus yet. :biggrin: 





















Your project is coming out tight bro.Nice work.  Now Post more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 8 2007, 09:39 AM~8745271
> *really thats a decent bus. going to need to lose them running boards... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

The running board stay on! :biggrin: I'll post more pictures now that its on the ground and running. The bus is stuffed in the garage with my scion during the fires here in San Diego. Here is a video of me coming home from a car show on Sunday. It looks like its from the 60's or something but we are driving into the smoke of the fires. I set my ride hight at 35psi in the front and 90psi in the rear. Now that its running and I can go through everything I can see there are adjustments to be made.

Notch frame for tie rods
Flip my tie rod ends on the swing arm
Notch rear spring plates
Smaller tires up front 165/45's or 175'55's
Fix a stupid 1/4" plug in the tank that won't stop leaking :angry: 

Driving home video


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Trying to do some trouble shooting with my front end. The guy that made my front beam said to loosen the bolt that holds the lower bag mont to the arm coming out of the beam. He thinks it might be binding up, I've sprayed some graphite lube on it and it did nothing so I guess I'll get under there to loosen up the bolts. While I was under there I wanted to know if anybody has a suggestion on another thing to check for.

Aired up:









Far bag starting to tilt:









Dropped both bags tilting and pinned up against the beam. :angry:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

IS IT RUBBING ON THE TIE ROD? HOW ABOUT DROPPING IT A FEW INCHES WITH A BUSHING AND SEE IF THAT HELPS


----------



## hudman (Sep 5, 2007)

Tie rods clear all up and all down just barely. :biggrin: It looks like they are closer in the pic than they really are. I did notch the pinch welds on the frame you can see. I might notch the frame if I can go any lower.

Here is some pictures of a guy in a club I'm in doing all his own fab work. I wish I had metal skills like he does and he is only 20.

Laying frame


















This is what his hight will be all the way up.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

thats nice i cant wait to start on a vw project i just want to get my taco on the road before i start anything else :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

